# Windows 7 kaufen für Upgrade auf Windows 10



## Zelot (1. Juli 2015)

Schönen guten Abend,

 

man bekommt ja derzeit wenn man Windows 7 bzw. Windows 8 besitzt ein kostenloses Upgrade auf Windows 10. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich mir jetzt auch noch eine Windows 7 Lizenz auf Ebay schießen kann und somit ein günstiges Windows 10 erhalten kann. Ist dies möglich? Und sind alle Windows 7 - Versionen für das Upgrade berechtigt?

 

MfG

Zelot


----------



## painschkes (1. Juli 2015)

Ganz kurz: Ja und Ja.


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2015)

Vor allem impliziert die Frage ggfs, dass du möglicherweise noch mit Windows XP unterwegs bist, dann lautet die Antwort auf ein Upgrade eher: DEFINITIV JA UND ZWAR SO SCHNELL ES GEHT!

^^


----------



## Tikume (2. Juli 2015)

Ein Freund von mir der bei Microsoft arbeitet meinte zu mir ich soll mich beim Windows Insider programm registrieren.

Laut ihm bekommt man da Windows 10 und zwar in einer Version die nicht an die Hardware gebunden ist und auch aktiv bleiben wird.

 

Ich habs übrigens auch gemacht und installiert habe ich es dann auch gleich noch. Ich selbst kann derzeit allerdings nur sagen dass die Windows 10 Version mal bis jetzt läuft und das auch ziemlich gut. Und 20 Minuten für die Installation insgesamt war auch akzeptabel.


----------



## Variolus (2. Juli 2015)

Für mich ist die Frage eher aus anderem Grund interessant, ich würde gerne schnellstmöglich auf Win10 umsteigen, mein System steht allerdings im nächsten Jahr ein umfangreiches Upgrade bevor. Wenn ich das jedoch mache, erlöscht dabei meine alte Win7/neue Win10-Lizenz. Ich müsste mir also zusätlich noch ein neues Win10 für ca. 120 Euro kaufen -.-

Win 7 gibt es aktuell deutlich günstiger. Wenn ich also vor Ablauf des kostenlosen Upgradezeitraums mein System aufrüste, würde ich ein ziemliches Vermögen sparen, dass ich stattdessen in leistungsfähigere Hardware stecken könnte...


----------



## Snoggo (2. Juli 2015)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir der bei Microsoft arbeitet meinte zu mir ich soll mich beim Windows Insider programm registrieren.
> 
> Laut ihm bekommt man da Windows 10 und zwar in einer Version die nicht an die Hardware gebunden ist und auch aktiv bleiben wird.


Die Windows 10 Insider bleiben dauerhaft im Betaprogramm (man hat also kein Release Windows 10, sondern immer "nächste" oder "übernächste", je nach gewähltem Ring) und übermitteln Microsoft alle Daten die Microsoft haben möchte.
Wer mit beidem kein Problem hat, kann da bedenkenlos zugreifen.

Persönlich wäre ich einfach nur vorsichtig bei den Sellern die Windows 7 für 10-12 Euro verhökern, und nur einen Key verschicken.


----------



## Tikume (2. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Präzisierung


----------



## painschkes (2. Juli 2015)

Snoggo schrieb:


> Persönlich wäre ich einfach nur vorsichtig bei den Sellern die Windows 7 für 10-12 Euro verhökern, und nur einen Key verschicken.


 

Gibt dafür keinen Grund - hab das hier selbst bei zwei Rechnern und im Umfeld bei Freunden/Bekannten auch noch sicherlich 5x - bis heute nicht ein Problem damit - gut..man muss die Telefonaktivierung benutzen..aber das sehe ich nicht wirklich als Negativpunkt.


----------



## Snoggo (3. Juli 2015)

painschkes schrieb:


> Gibt dafür keinen Grund - hab das hier selbst bei zwei Rechnern und im Umfeld bei Freunden/Bekannten auch noch sicherlich 5x - bis heute nicht ein Problem damit - gut..man muss die Telefonaktivierung benutzen..aber das sehe ich nicht wirklich als Negativpunkt.


Und ich kenne welche, die hatten Probleme. Insofern ist das Argument weder richtig noch falsch.
Es ist wie gesagt eine rein persönliche Sache. 
Im Zweifelsfall habe ich nur lieber etwas was Microsoft anerkennt, denn dann werden die plötzlich ziemlich kulant.


----------



## Thoor (3. Juli 2015)

Wieso nicht direkt ne richtige Windows 7, bzw. Windows 8 Lizenz kaufen? Ich kenn die Preise in Deutschland nicht, aber bei uns in der Schweiz kostet ne ordentliche Professional (!) Lizenz beim seriösen Onlinehändler zwischen 100-120 Euro... ist ja jetzt auch nicht gerade die Welt


----------



## Bluescreen07 (4. Juli 2015)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wieso nicht direkt ne richtige Windows 7, bzw. Windows 8 Lizenz kaufen? Ich kenn die Preise in Deutschland nicht, aber bei uns in der Schweiz kostet ne ordentliche Professional (!) Lizenz beim seriösen Onlinehändler zwischen 100-120 Euro... ist ja jetzt auch nicht gerade die Welt


 

Ist bei uns auch - Systembuilder (Win 7 / 8.1) zwischen 80,- und 100,-- €

 

Bei uns ist aber Geiz geil und man schiebt lieber 30,-- € der Schattenwirtschaft (a la PC Fritz) in den Ar***


----------



## Aldaria (15. Juli 2015)

Das Gratis Windows 10 Upgrade ist so eine Sache. Ich glaube wir werden von Microsoft bisschen über den Tisch gezogen. Das erste Jahr dürfen wir alle die alten Win7/8 Lizenzen gegen neue Tauschen, welche an die Maschine gebunden. Im 2 Jahr wird TPM 2.0 Pflicht für Windows 10 Rechner und man kann die alte Hardware wegschmeissen inkl. Gratis Lizenzen.


----------



## Tikume (15. Juli 2015)

Das denke ich jetzt nicht. Aber der Gedanke ist natürlich schon, viele Leute zum wechseln zu bewegen. Und ja: Irgendwann wird auch neue Hardware fällig.


----------



## Thoor (15. Juli 2015)

Microsoft will das möglichst viele Leute auf Windows 10 umsteigen. Daher ist die Lizenz (nahezu) gratis. Damit verfolgen sie weiter die Strategie von Office 365, respektive eines "never ending" Windows 10. Mag mich erinnern gelesen zu haben, dass Microsoft das Ziel hat, keine weiteren Windows Komplettversionen mehr herauszugeben. Vielmehr wollen sie, dass du ein "Supportabo" löst welches pro Jahr kostet und alle Updates (inkl. Major Updates) beinhaltet. Ergo hast du so quasi immer die neuste Windows Version.

 

Bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher wie das war, das Konzept ist aber bei vielen Softwareherstellern (z.B. Backup Exec / Sophos / etc.) im Einsatz.

 

Zum Thema Windows Lizenz und Hardware:

Ja, seit Windows 8 wird die Lizenz auf die Hardware, bzw. das Board geschrieben. Du kannst sie aber ohne Probleme auf eine neue Maschine zügeln, brauchst lediglich den Kundensupport zu bemühen.


----------



## Klos1 (29. Juli 2015)

Falls die Frage noch im Raum stehen sollte, Microsoft hat bestätigt, dass die Vollversionen nicht hardwaregebunden sind. Man kann die Lizenz also problemlos auf eine neue Maschine (neues Board) übernehmen. Und selbst wenn man ein OEM haben sollte, dann sind sie, wie Thoor schon sagte, sehr kulant.

 

http://www.computerbase.de/2015-07/upgrade-windows-10-30-tage-umkehrbar/


----------



## Rabaz (30. Juli 2015)

Wobei es auch legitim ist, sich erst mal zu fragen, ob man Windows 10 überhaupt benötigt oder haben will. Der Umstieg von xp auf 7 ist sicher "Pflicht", der von 7 auf 10 nicht unbedingt. Man muss sich nicht da hin knüppeln lassen.

 

Das für mich einzig interessante an Win 10 ist DirectX 12. Noch bevor ich das brauche wird es Win 11 geben, denn dass sie mir in Zukunft keine neuen Versionen mehr verkaufen wollen, will ich nicht glauben.

 

Dass dies jetzt DAS finale Dingen wird erzählen sie mir seit 20 Jahren. Und falls doch, dann rennt es mir nicht weg. Die Liste der Win-Versionen die ich komplett ausgelassen habe ist länger als die, die ich benutzt habe, und es war immer alles tutti.


----------



## ZAM (30. Juli 2015)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Noch bevor ich das brauche wird es Win 11 geben


 

Nicht ganz, es wird vermutlich "nur noch" 10 weiterentwickelt.


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Juli 2015)

Jemand eine Idee ob der CPU


[SIZE=10pt]Intel Core 2 Duo SU7300 / 1.3 GHz [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Ausreichend ist für Windows 10?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]bei den hardwareanforderung steht ja nur min. 1GHz.[/SIZE]


----------



## Tikume (30. Juli 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, es wird vermutlich "nur noch" 10 weiterentwickelt.


 

Zumindest mal bis sie sich umentschieden haben. man weiss ja wie es so in Unternehmen läuft ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Juli 2015)

hat M$ das nicht auch schon bei Windows 8 gesagt?


----------



## Thoor (30. Juli 2015)

Tikume schrieb:


> Zumindest mal bis sie sich umentschieden haben. man weiss ja wie es so in Unternehmen läuft ^^


 

Ich bin ja bekanntlich ein Microsoft Fanboy (Ja, ich gebs zu ich steh auf Microsoft Produkte... von Betriebssystemen, über Handys bis zu Tablets / Notebooks...). Aber hier muss ich dir recht geben.

Microsoft predigt beispielsweise auch seit mindestens Windows Server 2003 man soll die interne Netzwerkdomain "domain.local" nennen. Aktuell ist von Microsoft ein Whitepaper draussen für neue Domains unter Server 2012 R2 mit dem Vermerk man solle nicht .local verwenden da es zukünftig für nen IPv6 Broadcast verwendet werden soll... Ja ne - is klar.

 

Aber bedenkt man die Grösse, bzw. die Fläche/Sparte die Microsoft abdeckt ist es ja eigentlich auch löblich sich stets weiterzuentwickeln.

 

Ich weiss auch gar nicht was ihr alle fürn Problem habt mit Windows 8. Ich arbeite seit ca. einem halben Jahr nach Veröffentlichung beruflich (Systemengineer / IT Projektleiter) mit Windows 8, bzw. später mit Windows 8.1.

Ich hatte nie, aber auch gar nie Probleme. Und das obwohl mein Arbeitsnotebook schon für diverse Experimente und Spielereien herhalten muss 

 

Aber das ist wohl wie vieles einfach nur Geschmacksache...


----------



## bkeleanor (31. Juli 2015)

Ja ich hatte mit Windows 8 nie probleme. habe damals die testversion auf dem lap top installiert und war schwer begeistert. keine ahnung warum die leute damit nicht zu recht kommen.


----------



## lolita213 (31. Juli 2015)

Irgendwer kommt mit irgendwas immer nicht zu Recht...sich über die Gründe Gedanken zu machen bringt absolut nichts! Das ist einfach so. Ich versteh es auch nicht, aber denk einfach nicht mehr drüber nach!


----------



## Klos1 (31. Juli 2015)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Wobei es auch legitim ist, sich erst mal zu fragen, ob man Windows 10 überhaupt benötigt oder haben will. Der Umstieg von xp auf 7 ist sicher "Pflicht", der von 7 auf 10 nicht unbedingt. Man muss sich nicht da hin knüppeln lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Klar ist das legitim. Jeder, wie er will. Brauchen tut man W10 bestimmt nicht unbedingt. Mir gefällt es aber sehr gut. Es macht vieles, was bei W8 in die Hose ging, besser. Insbesondere das Start-Menü gefällt mit jetzt wieder besser. Auch optisch sagt es mir zu. Von der Performance merke ich jetzt keinen Unterschied zu Windows 8. Muss jeder selbst wissen. Mir kann es ohnehin egal sein, da ich kostenfreien Zugriff auf alle Versionen habe. Und jedem, dem ein Gratis-Upgrade zusteht, dem würde ich auch zum kostenlosen Upgrade raten. Alle anderen müssen sich halt überlegen, ob sie es haben wollen und was es ihnen wert ist, also entweder der Weg über einen Key von Ebay, oder halt einfach normal kaufen.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Juli 2015)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich weiss auch gar nicht was ihr alle fürn Problem habt mit Windows 8. Ich arbeite seit ca. einem halben Jahr nach Veröffentlichung beruflich (Systemengineer / IT Projektleiter) mit Windows 8, bzw. später mit Windows 8.1.
> 
> Ich hatte nie, aber auch gar nie Probleme. Und das obwohl mein Arbeitsnotebook schon für diverse Experimente und Spielereien herhalten muss


 

Es ist Design-technisch einfach eine Katastrophe. Zumindest in meinen Augen. Aber damit stehe ich bei weitem nicht allein. :-) Was dann zu Windows 8.1 führte.^^ Aber auch damit war längst nicht alles gut. Gelaufen ist es bei mir - sowie Windows Vista und Windows 7 im übrigen auch - ohne Probleme. Aber dieser separate Kachelbildschirm und die Streichung des Start-Menus war ein Unding. Und wenn ich nicht irre, sind deswegen bei Microsoft sogar Köpfe gerollt, weil sie es irgendwann selbst eingesehen haben. So, wie es in Windows 10 nun ist, gefällt es mir besser. Das Start-Menü ist natürlich auch neu und man kann auch hier Kacheln einblenden lassen, aber es fühlt sich jetzt nicht mehr an, als ob ich zwei Parallelwelten hätte.


----------

